# Chicken CBT



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 10, 2009)

Source: Break the Cycle Cartoon | Savage Chickens - Cartoons on Sticky Notes by Doug Savage


----------



## Jackie (Apr 10, 2009)

Savage Chickens would make a brillant name for a rock band


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, it actually would Jackie :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 14, 2010)

Barside CBT:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 31, 2011)

On the fight-or-flight response:



On self-regard:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 31, 2011)




----------

